
Ask HN: Why are more of you doing this to your visitors? - chimen
https://imgur.com/gallery/Dxms7aQ
======
downerending
I believe this is part of a DDOS-mitigation method. It's not that anyone wants
to do it. Rather, it's a survival mechanism.

~~~
Nextgrid
Surprisingly it's often the same crap that originates the DDoS (or encourages
it) that has this protection enabled. Cesspools like Hackforums, etc.

